# Vorbaulänge, Fanes



## Trailmaster11 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Alutech-Fanes Fahrer,

letztens ist ein Bericht im Newsteil erschienen, der die Vorbaulängebeleuchtete und ich wollte nun mal fragen, wie ihr eure Fanes fahrt.

Am besten ihr gebt immer Rahmengrösse, Körpergröße und Vorbaulänge an.

Ich fang dann mal an:

Rahmen: L
Körpergröße: 1:85
Vorbau: 70mm

Bin gespannt wie es bei euch aussieht!

Gruß


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Oktober 2012)

hab kein fanes, würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren. vielleicht noch den einsatzbereich  mit angeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (25. Oktober 2012)

Rahmen: M
Größe: 1,78 m
Vorbau: 65 mm

zum Vergleich am DDU:
Größe: L
Vorbau: 40 mm


----------



## KungFuChicken (25. Oktober 2012)

Rahmen: M
Größe: 1,73 m
Vorbau: 50mm
Einsatzgebiet: CC Runde bis Bikepark


----------



## imun (25. Oktober 2012)

Fanes L
Größe 187cm 
Vorbau 65mm

All Mountain, Enduro, DH und Bikepark


----------



## Dropsrolle (25. Oktober 2012)

Rahmen: L
Größe: 186cm
Vorbau: 65mm

Alles von AM bis Bikepark.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. Oktober 2012)

Was vielleicht auch interessant sein kann, ob der Fahrer eine Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Setback / Offset benutzt.
Denn dann variieren die Vorbaulängen auch wieder.


----------



## Hibbo (26. Oktober 2012)

Dann müsstest Du aber auch anfangen Rumpflänge und Armlänge anzugeben da dies die maßgeblichen Gründe für einen kurzen oder langen Vorbau sind. Ein sogenannter Sitzriese braucht einfach nen längeren Vorbau wie ein Langbeiniger Mensch.


----------



## schueffi (26. Oktober 2012)

1,95m
XL Rahmen
65 Vorbau.
Bin ein Langbeiner  und passt wie ich finde. Nen kürzeren bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Hansharz (26. Oktober 2012)

M 180cm 70er


----------



## RolfK (26. Oktober 2012)

XL - Rahmen
50mm Vorbau
190cm

AM - Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (27. Oktober 2012)

S - 1,70m 
Enduro 
30mm


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (30. Oktober 2012)

Rahmen - M
Grösse - 180
Vorbau - 65er

Freeride


----------



## Astaroth (30. Oktober 2012)

Rahmen L
Grösse 185cm
Vorbau 65mm
Von Tour bis Bikepark


----------

